# How would dual SVS PB-13 Ultras compare to a single JL f113?



## jmcomp124 (Feb 27, 2007)

I currently have dual f113s in a 6000 cu ft leaky room (effective 7000 cu ft) and I should say the performance is astonishing. The subs are operated in dual mono mode placed on either side of the room as that gives me a flatter response, larger sweet spot and more uniform pressuirization across LP.
I have measured 117-118dB at LP for ceratin movie scenes (Eragon, Happy feet, LOTR etc) and I think I reached the limits of the subs at that point. 
I have owned several SVS subs in the past and just before I switched to the f113s, I had a Danley DTS-20 which also was an amazing performer. Now I am curious about the new PB-13 Ultras and also occassionally miss the gush of air and pant flapping  that large ported subs appear to produce. I would personally prefer to see GP outdoor measurements showing Max SPL sweeps, with points of compression and relative THDs. I would also like to see if the new Ultras have a flatter response than the older Plus woofers. 
The subs will be used for 90% HT. When I listen to 2-channel stereo I take the subs completely out of the equation since I have tried long and hard but just could not get the kind of quality that pure 2-channel offers. BTW, for 2-ch stereo, I use pre-tubes. I have been talking to Marchand about a modified version of an external XM9L Xover to intergrate the twins (or future quads) to the mains. So for stereo music, the subs will be operated in stereo mode (stereo bass) and for movies it would be non-co-located dual mono. 
With the flexibility in tuning with the new Ultras, for Music, I plan to plug all ports and operate in sealed mode. 
When can I expect to see outdoor measurements on the new Utlras? 
Thoughts?
Honestly, I have seen a lot of wars on avs as these topics about sealed vs ported, X vs Y can get very contentious. I am honestly looking for opinions and so based on collective opinions and knowledge, I can make more educated decisions. I sincerely and humbly request that all posts be kept non confrontational in this thread. 
Thanks,
-Jai


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Jai, first welcome to the shack! I think you should pose that question to either Ron or Tom from SVS. They will give you an honest answer to your questions. Keep us posted. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can do 118db with my SVS PB12-Plus/2's... and they extend to about 15Hz rather well. That may give you an idea of what the PB13's would do, but as doc mentioned... the SVS guys will probably know more.

EDIT: I should clarify that 118db is in very well sealed 1800ft^3 room... a far cry from a leaky 6000ft^3 room.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

jmcomp124 said:


> When can I expect to see outdoor measurements on the new Ultras?


Hopefully around August/September.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

The SVS was on my short list of subs. I also have been torn between the JL F113 and the offerings about to unfold with SVS. I literally can not wait that long. I think I will get a Def Tech Reference at least for now.


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

sounds like we need RENT-A-SUB for those times between . . . .:wits-end:


----------

